# Tamper Resistant GFCI in Kitchen



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

406.11.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

406.12.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Depends on what year of code your under, some places still don't require TR outlets cause they are still on the 2005 code.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Why don't you guys cut and paste the art.?
:blink:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We only stock tamper proof receptacles now.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Ill bite.
You need tr in the kitchen just like everywhere else in a house.
Not needed for the ded ckts like micro, dish, fridge, etc.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> Not needed for the ded ckts like micro, dish, fridge, etc.


Really? Where is the exception?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the only exception is for height, and a single receptacle for a dedicated appliance paraphrasing


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

kbatku said:


> Really? Where is the exception?


OK, found it!  BTW - we just carry TR too now. With all the diferent itterations & colors, throwing TR & non-TR into the mix is just too much. Though the little white doors in the brown decora receps look like poop.


----------



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

*Done and done*

Sounds like the tamper resistant gfi goes in the kitchen after all.

Thanks

Reseman


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Why don't you guys cut and paste the art.?
> :blink:



Because I'm on vacation and I'm on my laptop, which doesn't have anything electrical on it other than ET.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> We only stock tamper proof receptacles now.





480sparky said:


> Because I'm on vacation and I'm on my laptop, which doesn't have anything electrical on it other than ET.



Your laptop doesn't have a copy of '08 on it? I find that hard to believe.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Your laptop doesn't have a copy of '08 on it? I find that hard to believe.:blink:



My laptop only has 40g of hard drive, it's that old. So extraneous stuff like NECs aren't on it.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> Your laptop doesn't have a copy of '08 on it? I find that hard to believe.:blink:



My laptop with 2008 on it died. I haven't called to try to see if I can download it to my new laptop. And of course I didn't have that one backed up. :no:


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

We don't need tamperproof for the kitchen receptacles that are above the counter height,or behind appliances.The C.E.C. makes sense actually in this case.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crosport said:


> We don't need tamperproof for the kitchen receptacles that are above the counter height,or behind appliances.The C.E.C. makes sense actually in this case.



Quoting the CEC doesn't help someone using the NEC. :no:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

crosport said:


> We don't need tamperproof for the kitchen receptacles that are above the counter height,or behind appliances.The C.E.C. makes sense actually in this case.


That does it, lets all move to Canada, your right they make a bit of sense. 

Can we bring our Sombrero's?


----------



## Tigerloose (Dec 5, 2010)

406.11 states that if it is a location mentioned in 210.52 it requires tamper resistant receptacles. 

210.52:

(C) Countertops. In kitchens, 
of dwelling units, receptacle outlets for countertop spaces shall be installed in 
accordance with 210.52(C)(1) through (C)(5).


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Ill bite.
> You need tr in the kitchen just like everywhere else in a house.
> Not needed for the ded ckts like micro, dish, fridge, etc.





Rudeboy said:


> Why don't you guys cut and paste the art.?
> :blink:


:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Reseman said:


> Can anyone tell me what the NEC code article is for tamper resistant gfi in a kitchen. I had one inspector tell me that tamper resistant outlets are only needed in hallways, bedrooms, living rooms, and dining rooms. The other inspector who came to the house said there needs to be tamper resistant in the kitchen as well.
> 
> Both inspectors work for the same city. I would like to see which on of these so called professionals are correct. Thanks in advance to looking
> 
> ...



There's a guy I want inspecting my work.  :no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> :whistling2: :laughing:


Cause I'm posting from my phone. No PDF on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> That does it, lets all move to Canada, your right they make a bit of sense.
> 
> Can we bring our Sombrero's?



Sombreros, yes. Surfboards, no. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Do they even make single 20 amp TR receptacles?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Do they even make single 20 amp TR receptacles?



You can get white ones at home depot. Your wholesaler will probably have other colors as well. I tried finding WR TR 20 amp 240 v outlets and only got blank stares and laughter. So the blank plates went on till after final inspection...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Cause I'm posting from my phone. No PDF on it.


got to get with the times, i got the 05, 08, 11, the cec, the sfec, a bullitin from nema stating you dont need redheads on mc, title 24 bullsh.., pge greenbook and the 2010 white book.:thumbsup: 

But even on my huge screen Evo, its still hard to navigate that crap on there :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Scrolling,
Yes I am scrolling,
And now the screen's frozen,
Restart again.









* sung to Beatles " Falling".


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Scrolling,
> Yes I am scrolling,
> And now the screen's frozen,
> Restart again.
> ...


You need to find the search function... way faster.. :thumbup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Stupid question why a tr wr 240 rec? Why not regular recept and in use cover.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Stupid question why a tr wr 240 rec? Why not regular recept and in use cover.


Well, two reasons. One is that the need is for a 20 amp 240 volt outlet, and the second is it is in an open carport so your idea wouldn't meet code. It has to be WR and TR (dwelling) inside a weather protective cover now.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have ny NEC, but I thought all 120 volt , 15 and 20 amp receptacles. I don't think tr applies to 240 volt. Receptacles


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> I don't have ny NEC, but I thought all 120 volt , 15 and 20 amp receptacles. I don't think tr applies to 240 volt. Receptacles


I would think not, since 240v receptacles aren't required in 210.52.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Why don't you guys cut and paste the art.?
> :blink:


...........



> *
> 406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.*
> In all areas specified in 210.52, all nonlocking-type
> 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed
> ...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All 15 and 20 amp, 125 and 250 volt non-locking receptacles shall be listed as Weather-Resistant type per NEC® Article 406.8, Receptacles in Damp and Wet Locations.

Ok, Tr not required for 240 v. I'm still stuck though as they are not available with WR here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> All 15 and 20 amp, 125 and 250 volt non-locking receptacles shall be listed as Weather-Resistant type per NEC® Article 406.8, Receptacles in Damp and Wet Locations.
> 
> Ok, Tr not required for 240 v. I'm still stuck though as they are not available with WR here.


And now you know why the strange looks.


----------

